# Ridgid RM200 Camara



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

So recently I bought three new camera systems from Ridgid. I bought two mini 200 foot reels, three cs6 monitors and the RM200. I have two other Ridgid camera systems that are somewhat dated and I felt I needed to upgrade a bit with our systems. The two mini reels are great and the cs6 monitors are working great as well. The problem I'm having is with the RM200 reel. The push cable on this reel is absolute junk. Unless you have the perfect application of straight 2" - 3" PVC pipe to video, the camera barely pushes. In North NJ we have all cast iron pipe and tile for main sewer lines and I can't push this camera past 30'-40' in these 4" sewer lines. I called the Ridgid warranty department, as well as the Ridgid engineering department to voice my complete displeasure of this camera reel and asked for an exchange. Ridgid said that do not exchange or refund and there was nothing they could do. Has anyone else experienced this issue with the Ridgid RM200? You would think that after spending 20k on three new camera systems, Ridgid would accommodate their customers a little better, especially guys in the fields. It seems as if Ridgid customer service is going down the tubes in my opinion. 
Also, anyone want to buy a RM200 reel??????????


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My Ridgid rep advised against the rm200. He told me that the regular seesnake is the way to go. I guess they know that people are unhappy with the rm200. Did you buy it from a supply house? Since you are in northern NJ, we should have the same rep.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

You say it can not push out, did it when you got it at first? I ask because the newer cable designs will sometimes get hard and wavy like an old extension cord. If the push rod has become bad then simply call seektech in CA and get an rma number to send it in. If it is a problem with the reel device and not the push rod then it can be fixed as well.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I considered the RM200, glad I went with the Mini instead...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is what I have heard from others that got the RM200. Push rod is more like a push rope.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, anyone want to buy a RM200 reel??????????

Not in the market for an RM200 but u got any of your older seesnakes that are outdated. I also bought a CS6 monitor but I'm just saving for the seesnake mini


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Roto, you in Bergenfield?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My Ridgid rep recommends the mini over the rm200. The rm seemed too flimsy for long distances.


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm located in Morris county


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I have every ridgid camera on my CCTV van I would honestly buy a mainline camera not a ridgid because although their name is ridgid after pushing around 50' they are anything but. The pushrod just isn't stiff enough. I carry an enviro sight


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

titaniumplumbr said:


> I have every ridgid camera on my CCTV van I would honestly buy a mainline camera not a ridgid because although their name is ridgid after pushing around 50' they are anything but. The pushrod just isn't stiff enough. I carry an enviro sight


I liked what I saw from Envirosight at the pumper show. Their main line camera looks like it's real tough.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

titaniumplumbr said:


> I have every ridgid camera on my CCTV van I would honestly buy a mainline camera not a ridgid because although their name is ridgid after pushing around 50' they are anything but. The pushrod just isn't stiff enough. I carry an enviro sight


Do you mean he should buy a tractor camera?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

It's really up to whomever is running the camera and the depth of the manhole. I have a 350' enviro sight which records to flash memory on either internal ad or USB memory stick this camera can be used with a tractor or powered sled however mine is ran by my two arms and stomach muscles ha ha if anyone does a lot of long runs you'll know what I mean


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

How do envirosights hold up ? Are they reliable and built well ? Can they handle abuse like a see snake ? I want to look into them if the push rod is rugged and not flimsy


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

We have had ours for three years only problem we have had is misuse one of our techs beat the head up pretty good and we had to fix it but other than that nothing really goes bad the cable on the one we have is nearly 1/2" think and the reel is made so well if you lay it I'm the pipe it will go 100' without needing to be pushed it's great for doing sewers with long runs also the video quality is really good the one downfall is ours weighs nearly 100 lbs and it has a 30 second delay so sometimes you don't know if it's coming on or not. The battery life is great the software is pretty easy to use if you want a good mainline that won't kill you to push over 100' that's what I would buy


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The enviro site push system that I saw looked like a tank.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

As I said its a beast


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

30 sec delay? Battery only or can I plug it in outlet? I'm liking it!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Battery has around 6 hr life and the unit can be plugged in also


----------

